

Ask HN: Multiple asset hosts with s3 = impossible? - trevorturk

I'm trying to get multiple asset hosts working with s3, but it looks like it isn't possible. I'm finding this hard to believe, and looking for a workaround.<p>The problem seems to be that you can't have multiple domains pointing to a single bucket:<p>http://developer.amazonwebservices.com/connect/thread.jspa?threadID=27295<p>Possible workarounds include:
- Uploading files to multiple buckets and pulling from them randomly
- Uploading files to different buckets and pulling from them with a hash key
- Setting a CNAME to point all alternate asset hosts at the primary one
- Using Amazon's CDN<p>Any other ideas? I can't imagine that someone on HN hasn't figured this out already.
======
CatDancer
I haven't looked into getting multiple asset hosts to work with S3 myself, but
how much asset data do you have? Storing the same data in multiple buckets
certainly sounds inelegant, but, on the other hand, storing 1MB in S3 only
costs $0.00015 per month...!

